# Need help asap! Printing T-shirts with names



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys, need your advise. What am I going to do? I have a customer and want me to print shirts around 30pcs, unfortunately they want to have their names individually on the shirt. I am screen printing. I don't want to expose their names individually on screen because it will really cost a lot. And they also don't want the heatpress so I need to print this on screen. What should I do?


----------



## Luke T (Jan 21, 2010)

We usually just put about 3 of the names in each end of a screen and hold it down by hand to print each name with a 4" squeegee. Tape off the names above and below it. Takes a little practice, especially if you need to p/f/p, but it's an effective way to save screens.


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

If they don't want HTV then charge them a Screen Fee and once they see the cost they will possibly change their minds.


----------



## betweenmatt (Sep 20, 2014)

if you have an extra large platen you can put as many names on a screen as possible and then lay the shirts on top of the platen with adhesive to hold the shirt together. that way you can p/f/p with ease while saving screens, but you're lining up the shirts to the screen instead of the other way around. I use my all over platen for this all the time, but its extremely time consuming if you don't have a streamlined process.


----------



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

you may explain the situation to your customer, and ask if they can offer extra money for screen printing. or maybe a larger quantity.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Go to Stahl's Transfer Express and order "Express Names" these are screen printed transfers and will look and feel more like screen print than HTV. There is NO WAY I'd screen print names on the back unless the customer was willing to pay A LOT. This customer may have been burned by bad HTV in the past but honestly with the quality today there's just no reason to go any other way other than what I mentioned above. 

I just don't see you being able to charge enough for the time you will have to put into screen printing 30 names. 


-Mitchell


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Name drops are common for those with the bank to pay for it. The transfer express plastisol transfers is a standard practice for shops not doing direct print name and number drops.

We do a lot of direct print as we are big in athletic team sports, but also some transfers, that we do ourselves.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

How large do the names need to be? I do it a couple of different ways.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Our standards are 2 high, no more than 12 wide
4 per screen is our std.


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

Ganging up the names is how I do it. On a machine sized frame I put 3 on one end and 3 on the other. Print the names, flip the screen around and you get 6 out of one screen.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

aldenski said:


> Ganging up the names is how I do it. On a machine sized frame I put 3 on one end and 3 on the other. Print the names, flip the screen around and you get 6 out of one screen.


This is how I do it too. Once you get used to doing it it goes pretty quick. If it's small names on the chest I can get 40 or more on a screen, and that is very profitable at $3 each


----------



## kg7ka (Feb 3, 2009)

Boss Mac said:


> Hi guys, need your advise. What am I going to do? I have a customer and want me to print shirts around 30pcs, unfortunately they want to have their names individually on the shirt. I am screen printing. I don't want to expose their names individually on screen because it will really cost a lot. And they also don't want the heatpress so I need to print this on screen. What should I do?


Stahls has a setup called Player Perfect. Solves the problem. Especially when you quote it screened vs this method.


----------



## kg7ka (Feb 3, 2009)

Boss Mac said:


> Hi guys, need your advise. What am I going to do? I have a customer and want me to print shirts around 30pcs, unfortunately they want to have their names individually on the shirt. I am screen printing. I don't want to expose their names individually on screen because it will really cost a lot. And they also don't want the heatpress so I need to print this on screen. What should I do?


Stahls has a set called Player Perfect. Should do what you need especially if you quote screens vs this.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

kg7ka said:


> Stahls has a set called Player Perfect. Should do what you need especially if you quote screens vs this.


why not vinyl?
That what I do


----------



## kg7ka (Feb 3, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> why not vinyl?
> That what I do


Because you have to have equipment to do vinyl.


----------



## PrintYouUp (Jun 6, 2016)

I got tired of trying to gang up names on screens, went vinyl and happy ever since.


----------



## richetts (Jun 17, 2016)

If you have vinyl, cutter, and transfer tape, why not cut the names and weed the positive and transfer the negative to screen. You don't have to expose screens and they still get SS and you get the ease of vinyl cutting. It is only one time use and cost you same.

Richie


----------



## Passioncraz (Jun 24, 2016)

You can print t shirts from some of your local screen printing company.


----------



## Passioncraz (Jun 24, 2016)

You can print t shirts from your local printing company.


----------

